

10 Successful Web Startups founded by HEC Alumni - cnivolle
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2013/05/08/10-successful-web-startups-founded-by-hec-alumni/

======
ereckers
Looks a lot like the other thousands of other startup and agency websites out
there. I stopped listening 2 minutes in when he tried for the grid layout
gotcha.

